
Why we like what we like - harperlee
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/08/why-we-like-what-we-like-a-scientists-surprising-findings/
======
croh
Indian Yogic system has interesting stake on this. check this video -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQn8X4FbpTM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQn8X4FbpTM)

------
dlkf
The biology content is interesting, but the discussion of freedom/agency is so
painfully amateurish that I had difficulty finishing the article.

------
lelima
Good article, reminded me the book "the selfish gene".

